

More Ways to Sell Out of Your Startup Stock - jaydub
http://blogs.wsj.com/digits/2009/06/11/more-ways-to-sell-out-of-your-startup-stock/?mod=rss_WSJBlog?mod=

======
newy
Wonder when the SEC will step in, as they did with Prosper in the P2P lending
space. Looks like they're restricting access to only qualified buyers, but I'm
wondering how rigorous those checks are. Is it just me ticking off a checkbox
on a form?

